# Robbing



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

My hive appears to be constantly under attack from other bees. I've kept the entrace small so they can better protect themselves but I don't know what else to do. I've tried robber screens in the past but I wasn't convinced they did any good. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Have you looked inside to see if the queen is alive and well, and that brood are present? Bees are protective of their offspring.

Also,can you reduce the entrance to just an inch or so? 

Other than that I have NO idea.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Terri said:


> Have you looked inside to see if the queen is alive and well, and that brood are present? Bees are protective of their offspring.
> 
> Also,can you reduce the entrance to just an inch or so?
> 
> Other than that I have NO idea.


yea. bees hovering at the entrance and not really trying to go straight in means something may be going on. A steady flow in with pollen on their legs is the norm.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A few details will help here. How many hive do you have? How close together?

Bees doing orientation flights can be taken as robbers if you don't know what your really looking at.


*I would be feeding the bees syrup so there is no reason to rob for food.*

Just as a start I would reduce the entrance to a 1/2 inch or less also. 

 Al


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

I only have 1 hive at the moment. The entrance is reduced. I just read on-line that a wet sheet over the hive may help.I've tried robber screens in the past but I wasn't impressed.


----------

